# XXX Scream



## Andre (26/4/16)

Right this moment on the Best of the Best Local Juice 2016 thread, Scream is leading XXX by the slimmest of margins.

Voting closes tomorrow afternoon.

Get your vote in.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/top-of-the-top-best-of-the-best-local-juice-2016.t21767/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Wow that is close! GETINTHEREXXX!!!!!


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

I am ashamed to admit I have not yet tried Scream
XXX i know quite well
Will have to buy Scream as soon as possible...

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (26/4/16)

Silver said:


> I am ashamed to admit I have not yet tried Scream
> XXX i know quite well
> Will have to buy Scream as soon as possible...


I haven't tried XXX as yet... Keen to try it asap, will c if I can find a sample somewhere to test it out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/4/16)

XXX Scream...now that got my attention lol!

Also haven't tried XXX, need to try it sometime soon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I haven't tried XXX as yet... Keen to try it asap, will c if I can find a sample somewhere to test it out


If you're ever headed upper highway area give me a shout, will give you a sample of the nectar of the gods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

